# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Anadolu da kurulan medeniyetler / İlk Çağ Uygarlıkları

## veli

meden.jpg
Mezopotamya Uygarlığı
(MÖ 3000-MÖ VII.yy)

Anadolu'nun güneydoğusundan (Toroslar'-dan) Basra KÖrfezine kadar uzanan, Fırat ve Dicle nehirleri arasında kalan bÖlgedir. Nehirlerin akış yÖnüne gÖre Aşağı ve Yukarı Mezopotamya olmak üzere iki coğrafî bÖlgeye ayrılmıştır. Bu uygarlığı beş devlet meydana getirmiştir.

Uygarlığa Ait Genel Özellikler
1) Kurucuları ve uygarlığın Öncüleri Sümer-ler'dir.
2) Egemenlik anlayışı genelde mutlak ve teokratiktir.
3) ülke bataklıklar kurutularak meydana getirildiği iÇin, eserler kerpiÇ ve tuğladan yapılmıştır (taş yok). Bu nedenle, Mezopotamya uygarlıklarından günümüze Çok az mimarî eser kalıntıları ulaşmıştır.

Sümerler
- Orta Asya gÖÇleri sonunda kurulmuştur.
- MÖ 3000'de Çivi yazısını bularak tarih devirlerini başlatmışlardır.
- Şehir devletleri şeklinde yÖnetilmişlerdir (Ur, Uruk, Kiş ve Lagaş). Bu şehir devletlerinin başında Patesi adı verilen krallar bulunurdu. Bunlar, hem dinî, hem de siyasî güce sahiplerdi.
- Urgakina kanunları; ilk yazılı kanunlarıdır.
- Matematik ve astronomide ilerlemişlerdir.
- Çok tanrılı dinlere inanmışlar (Özellikle tabiat güÇlerine) ve Ziggurat adı verilen tapınaklar yapmışlardır. Bu tapınaklar aynı zamanda rasathane işlevi gÖrmüştür. Sümerlerde din inancı maddîdir. (Almak iÇin vermek inancı)
- BaşlangıÇta Ölümden sonraki hayata inanırlardı. Samilerin Mezopotamya'ya gelmesinden sonra bu inanÇ kaybolmuştur.
- Gılgamış, Yaradılış ve Tufan destanları, Sümerlere aittir.

Babiller
- Mutlak krallıklar şeklinde yÖnetilmişlerdir. Kralları rahip-kral şeklinde kutsal sayılmıştır.
- Hammurabi Kanunları, Sümer kanunlarından alınarak gelişmiştir. Kısas esasına dayanır. İlk Anayasa Özelliği gÖsterir.
- Yıldız bilimi (burÇlar) ile uğraşmışlardır.
- Bilinen en Önemli eser Asma BahÇeleri'dir.
- Babil Kulesi Önemlidir.

Akadlar
Mezopotamya'da kurulan ilk imparatorluktur. İlk düzenli ordu sistemi bu medeniyet tarafından oluşturulmuştur. Başkenti Agade'dir.

Asurlular
Kuzey (Yukarı) Mezopotomya'da kurulmuşlardır. ülkeleri dağlık olduğu iÇin kara ticaretine yÖnelmişler bu amaÇla Anadolu'da birÇok ticaret kolonisi kurmuşlardır. Bu şekilde Mezopotamya kültürünü Anadolu'ya taşımışlardır.
- Anadolu'ya yazıyı gÖtüren (M.Ö.2000) ve Anadolu'da yazılı tarih Çağlarını başlatan Asurlardı. (İlk yazılı belgeler Kayseri-Kültepe Çevresinde).
- İlk kütüphane de Asurlulara aittir.

Elamlar
Diğer Mezopotamya uygarlıklarından etki-lenmişlerdir. Başkentleri Sus şehridir.


Mısır Uygarlığı
(MÖ 3000'den MÖ 525'e kadar)

Kuzey Afrikada Nil nehri havzasında kurulmuş ve Aşağı ve Yukarı olmak üzere 2 coğrafî bÖlüme ayrılmıştır.
Etrafı ÇÖllerle Çevrili olduğu iÇin istilâya fazla uğramamış, diğer uygarlıklardan etkilenmemiştir. Mısır uygarlığı sadece Mısırlılar'a aittir.
- BaşlangıÇta şehir devletleri şeklinde yÖnetilen Mısır, Firavun adı verilen kralların Önderliğinde merkezî yÖnetime sahip olmuştur. Mısır ülkesi Nom denilen illere ayrılmıştır. Her ilin başında merkezden gÖnderilen valiler bulunurdu.

Piramit: Firavun mezarları
Labirent: Halk mezarları günümüze kadar ilgi Çekiciliğini devam ettirmiştir.
- Mısırlılar hayatın Ölümden sonra devam ettiğine inandıkları iÇin cesetlerini mumyala-mışlardır.
- Resim yazısı olan Hiyeroglifi kullanmışlar ve bir Çeşit kağıt olan Papirüsü bulmuşlardır.
- Güneş yılına dayalı ilk takvimi îcad etmişlerdir. Nil nehri ve tarımsal faaliyetler mevsimlerin adlandırılmasında etkili olmuştur. Mısır takvimi Milâdî takvimin temelini oluşturur.
- Tıp, eczacılık, geometri ve astronomide ilerlemişlerdir.
- Tanrı-kral anlayışları sebebiyle yazılı hukuk fazla gelişmemiştir.
- Persler tarafından yıkılmıştır.


Anadolu Uygarlıkları

Anadolu, iklimi, jeopolitik konumu tarım, hayvancılık ve ticarete elverişli oluşu, gÖÇ yolları üzerinde bulunması nedeniyle ilkÇağda Önemli bir konuma sahiptir. Çeşitli uygarlıkların kurulduğu bir bÖlgedir.
Anadolu'da Tarih Öncesinde de Önemli yerleşim birimleri kurulmuştur.
Antalya yakınlarında Karain, Beldibi ve Belbaşı mağaraları, Antakya'daki Mağaracık yontma taş devrine uzanan en eski yerleşme yerleridir.
Cilalı taş devrinde ise ÇatalhÖyük, Hacılar, Beycesultan SakÇagÖzü, ÇayÖnü yerleşim merkezleridir.
Maden devrinde ise Truva, Alişar ve AlacahÖyük Önemli merkezlerdir.

Tarih Çağlarında Anadolu'da
Kurulan İlk Devletler

Anadolu medeniyetleri
Anadolu, insan yeryüzünde gÖrülmeye baş-ladığı günden itibaren Önemli bir coğrafya ol-muştu. Tarih Öncesi dÖnemlerde de Anadolu'da yerleşim merkezleri vardı. M.Ö. II. binde Anadolu'da karşımıza Hattiler Çıkmaktadır. Hattiler Hititlere Öncülük eden Anadolu' nun "tarih Öncesi toplulukları" ndandır. 
Anadolu'ya coğrafi konumunun geÇiş bÖlgesinde olmasından dolayı, değişik kavimler gelerek güÇlü ve zengin medeniyetler kurmuşlardır. Hititler Anadolu'da siyasi birliği oluşturarak; Anadolu'nun ilk devletini kurmuşlardır.
Anadolu'da uzun süre komşu medeniyet Mezopotamya'nın tesiri gÖrülmüştür. Ancak M.Ö 1200' lerde Ege GÖÇleri ile birlikte Anadolu'da Batılı kavimlerin de kültürü yaşamaya başlamıştır.

Hititler
Hititler M.Ö 2000'de Kafkaslar'dan gelerek; Anadolu'da Kızılırmak kıvrımına yerleştiler. Hitit Devleti I. Hattuşili tarafından kurulmuştur.

Yerleştiği Coğrafya
İÇ Anadolu BÖlgesi'ni, Kapodokya ve Akdeniz sahillerini egemenlikleri altına almış-lardır. Sınırları Kuzey Suriye bÖlgesine kadar uzanmıştır. Ancak Kuzey Suriye o dÖnemde Anadolu, Mezopotamya ve Mısır arasında, jeopolitik olarak (siyasi ve ekonomik aÇıdan Önemli) Önemli olduğundan Önce Hititlerle Mısırlılar arasında "Kadeş Savaşı" yapılmıştır.
Kadeş Savaşı 16 yıl sürdü. Mezopotamya Medeniyeti olan Asurlular da bu bÖlgeye yerleş-mek isteyince savaşları devam eden Hitit ve Mısır devletleri dünya tarihinin ilk yazılı antlaşması olan "Kadeş Antlaşması"nı imzaladılar (M.Ö.1280). Antlaşma, bir anlamda Asur tehlikesine karşı imzalanmıştı. Hitit ve Mısır devletleri egemenliklerini karşılıklı olarak onayladılar.

Başkent : Hattuşaş (BoğazkÖy)
YÖnetim : Hitit Devletini "büyük kral" idare ediyordu. Kral aynı zamanda başkomutan, başra-hip ve başyargıÇtı. Hitit Devleti ilk kurulduğunda "feodal" bir Özellik gÖsteriyordu. (Siyasi otoritenin merkezi olmaması) Ancak imparatorluk dÖnemine geÇildiğinde merkezi otorite güÇlendi.

Pankuş
Danışma meclisidir. Kral ülkeyi idare ederken, Pankuştan yardım alırdı.
Hititler'de krallık babadan oğula geÇerek devam ediyordu.

Tavananna
KraliÇe, yÖnetimde ağırlığı vardı. Kral merkezde olmadığında; kraliÇe sÖz sahibiydi. Dışişlerinde Tavananna, yetkilerini kullanırdı.

Hukuk
Hititler'de hukuk Çok gelişmişti. İnsancıl yasalar yapmışlardır. Kısasa kısas değil; fidye esasına dayalı bir ceza hukuku anlayışları vardı.
Ölüm cezası yalnız büyük suÇlar iÇin veriliyordu. Dünya tarihinde "ilk Medeni Kanun" da Hititler tarafından hazırlandı. Aile hukukunun kapsamı, anlamına gelen Medeni Hukuk ile; Hititler kadının ve Çocukların aile iÇindeki yerini yani ailenin hukuki haklarını tesbit etmişlerdi. 
Özel mülkiyet, Hitit kanunlarında güvence altına alınmıştı. Hitit kanunları Mezopotamya'da en Çok Sümer kanunlarına benzemektedir.

Sosyal Hayat
Halk, hürler, yarı hürler ve kÖleler olmak üzere sınıflara ayrılmıştı. KÖleler Mezopotam-ya'daki gibi, sert Çizgilerle toplumdan ayrılmıyordu. Örneğin bedelini Ödediğinde,bir Hitit kÖlesi Özgür bir kadınla evlenebiliyordu. (Hititler'de evlilik belli bir bedel karşılığında yapılıyordu).

Mimari
Hitit sanatı Mezopotamya'nın etkisinde geliş-miştir. Heykelcilik ve kabartma eserleri ünlüdür. Kaya üzerine yapılan Kabartma figürleri zengin bir kültürün yansımalarıdır.
En ünlüleri ise "İvriz" ve "Yazılıkaya" kabartmalarıdır. Anadolu' da İlk kÖprüler (kemerli) Hititler tarafından inşa edildi.

Ekonomi
Hititler'de genel olarak ticaret, tarım ve hayvancılık yaygındı. Toprak tımar sistemi mantığı ile işleniyordu. (Toprak, tanrının ve kralın malıdır inancı hakimdi.) Hititler, ayrıca maden işlemeciliği ve kumaş dokumacılığı da yaptılar.
Hatta Anadolu'da demiri işleyen ilk mede-niyet Hititler'dir. Hititler'de ticaret Çok Önemlidir. Asurlularla sıkı bir ticari ilişkileri vardı.

Ordu
İlk dÖnemlerinde düzenli ordu yoktu. Her Hititli, asker sayılıyordu. İmparatorluk dÖnemine geÇildi-ğinde devamlı orduya da geÇildi. Bu yüzden Hititler uzun süre siyasi hayatlarını devam ettirdiler.

Edebiyat
Anallar (Yıllıklar)
Anallar krallar tarafından tutulan günlüklerdir. Kral bütün olayları anallara doğru olarak yazardı. Zaferleri de yenilgileri de. Bu yÖnüyle tarafsız tarih yazıcılığının ilk Örneğidir. Olay sırasına gÖre yazıldığından "kronik tarih" Çeşidi olarak da kabul edilir.Hititler destanlarla da ilgiliydiler. Sümerlerin Gılgamış Destanı'nı HititÇeye Çevirdiler. Kumarbi Destanı Hititlere aittir. 
Yazı
Hititler Çivi Yazısını ve Hiyeroglif Yazısını kullandılar.

Din
Çok tanrılı din hakim. Önemli tanrıları, Arinna, Teşup ve Hepat'tır. Temizlik ibadetin Ön şartıdır. Hititler kendi tanrılarına inandıkları gibi; komşu ülkelerin tanrılarına da inandılar. Hititler dÖneminde Anadolu "bin tanrı ili" olarak isimlendiriliyordu.

Yıkılış
Hititler'in M.Ö 1200'de Ege GÖÇleri ile siyasi birliği bozuldu. Devlet yıkılışa geÇti. Güneydoğu Anadolu'da şehir devletleri olarak bir süre yaşadıktan sonra Asurlular ve Persler tarafından tamamen ortadan kaldırıldılar.

Frigler
Frigya, M.Ö 1000 yılında Batı Anadolu'nun geniş bir kısmına verilen addır. Frigler Anadolu'ya kafileler halinde, Boğazlar üzerinden Ege GÖÇleriyle geldiler. Frig krallığının kurucusu Gordios' tur. Başkentlerinin adı da buradan gelmektedir. Frig krallığının en parlak dÖnemi kral Midas dÖnemidir.

Yerleştiği Coğrafya
Frigler Trakya üzerinden Boğazları geÇerek Anadolu' ya yerleşmişlerdir.

Başkent
Gordion, Ankara (Polatlı) yakınlarında

YÖnetim
Krallıkla idare ediliyor. Krallık babadan oğula geÇiyor.

Hukuk
Ekonomik yaşam, tarıma dayalı olduğundan; tarım sektÖrü sert kanunlarla korunmuştur. Hukuk anlayışları, "kısasa-kısas" tır. (Öküz Öldürmenin cezası, idam, gibi) Ceza hukukları Mezopotamya'da Hammurabi (Babil) yasalarına benzemektedir.

Dini İnanÇ
Çok tanrılı din hakimdir. En ünlü tanrıÇaları
Kibele'dir Tapınaklarını (Ana TanrıÇa kültü) genelde dağlara yapmışlardır. Midas Anıtı gibi

Ekonomi
Tarıma dayalı ekonomi ağırlıktadır. Ayrıca, iyi seviyede dokumacılık ve hayvancılık da yapıl-maktaydı.
Frigler dokumada "Tappates" denilen kilimleriyle ünlenmişlerdir. Fibula dedikleri bir tür Çatallı iğne de üretiyorlardı. Frigler, ayrıca mobilya sektÖründe ilk Çivisiz mobilyalarıyla ağaÇ işlerinde de başarılı olduklarını gÖsterdiler.

Kullandıkları yazı
Fenike Alfabesi (Fenike harf yazısı)

Mimari Yapı ve Sanat
Hititler'in kaya mimarisi Frigler'i de etkilemiştir. Kuyumculuk ve oymacılık sanatı da gelişmiştir.

Edebiyat
Frig Medeniyeti "Fenike Harf Yazısı"nı kul-lanmıştır. Tarım ve hayvancılık yaşamın bir parÇası olduğundan, Özellikle hayvanların konuş-turulduğu hikayeleri (fabl) ortaya Çıkartmışlardır.

Yıkılış
Frigler Kimmerler tarafından M.Ö 676'da yıkıldılar. Kimmerler Anadolu'ya Kırım civarından geldiler. Anadolu'da kendilerine ait bir medeniyet oluşturamadılar.

İon (İyon) Medeniyeti
M.Ö 1200'lerde meydana gelen Ege GÖÇleri sırasında İyonlar da Anadolu'ya gelerek kendi medeniyetlerini kurdular. Anadolu'nun yerli halkı olan Karyalılar'la kaynaşarak Batı Anadolu'da "şehir devletleri" kurdular. Bunlar: Efes, Milet, İzmir ve FoÇa'dır. İyonlar bu şehir devletlerine "polis" diyorlardı. İyonlar sadece Ege bÖlgesinde polisler kurmakla kalmadılar. Deniz ticaretiyle uğraştıklarından Akdeniz'de ve Karadeniz'de ticaret kolonileri kurdular.

Yerleştiği Coğrafya
İzmir ile Büyük Menderes Nehri arasındaki bÖlgeye İyonya deniyordu.

YÖnetim
Merkezi otorite yok. İyonya şehirleri, Önceleri krallar, M.Ö 500'den itibaren Oligarşik sistemle; son olarak da demokratik hükümetler tarafından idare edildiler. İyonların demokrasiye geÇtiklerini sÖylemek doğru olmaz. İyonların yÖnetimi, krallıktan "tiranlık"a (ilkel demokrasi) geÇiştir.
Demokrasiyi ilk kez yaşayanlar İyonlar değil Yunan Medeniyeti olmuştur.
İyon şehir devletlerinde "şehir meclisleri" vardı. Kararlar bu meclislerde alınırdı.

Ticaret
Kolonicilikte iyi bir yer edinen İyonlar kendileri gibi bir koloniyel devlet olan Fenikeliler gibi kolonilerini vatansınmazlık yapmadılar; aksine kolonilerini vatan gibi gÖrerek kolonicilikte (deniz ticaretine yÖnelik ticaret merkezleri kurma) birinci sıraya ulaştılar.
Ticaret yollarının bittiği noktada olduklarından; ticaret Çok canlı idi. Ön Asya'dan gelen malları alıyor; batıya deniz yolu ile taşıyorlardı. Lidya ile ticari bir rekabet iÇindeydiler.
İyonlar Karadeniz'de de ticari koloni kurdular. Sinope (Sinop,) Amisos (Samsun) Trapezos (Trabzon) gibi.

Medeniyet
İyonlar Fenike Medeniyetinden harf yazısını alarak geliştirdiler ve Batıya yani Yunanlılar'a aktardılar. İyonya bÖlgeleri Batı Anadolu'da ticaret yollarının bittiği noktada bulunuyordu.
Komşu coğrafyalarda kolonileri bulunuyordu. Bu ticari faaliyet ve yÖnetimin mutlak egemenlik değil; demokrasiye yakın, Özgür düşünceye saygılı olması, İyonlara yüksek bir medeniyet kazan-dırmıştır. İyonlar bu yüksek medeniyetlerini Batıya da aktarmışlardır. İyonya bÖlgelerinde yetişen Önemli bilim adamları:

Tales
Milet'te yetişen Tales, kendi matematik teorisini oluşturdu. M.Ö 28 Mayıs 585 tarihli güneş tutulmasını Önceden hesap ederek astronomide de aldığı mesafeyi ispat etti.

Pisagor
İlk kez dünyanın yuvarlak olduğunu iddia etti.

Heredot
Dünya tarihinin ilk Önemli tarihÇisi olarak kabul edilir.
Hipokrat
Tıp doktorlarının üstadı olarak kabul edildi. (Hipokrat yemini)

Anaksimenes ve Diyojen
Felsefede Önemli mesafeler alan filozoflardır.

Homeros
İlyada ve Odise destanlarıyla İon edebiyatına dünyanın bugün bile hayran olmasını sağladı.
Mimari
İyonlar dini mimaride Çok Önemli eserler meydana getirdiler.
Artemis Tapınağı İyonlar tarafından inşa edildi. Dünyanın yedi haritasından biri olarak kabul edilir.
Yıkılış
M.Ö III. yüzyılda Önce Lidya egemenliğine girdiler.Daha sonra Persler İyonya'yı işgal ettiler.

Lidyalılar
Gediz ve KüÇük Menderes Nehirleri arasında kalan bÖlgede, M.Ö 687'de Kral Giges tarafından bağımsızlıklarını ilan ettiler. Bağımsız olmadan Önce bir süre Hititlerin; daha sonra Friglerin egemenliğinde yaşadılar. Frig devletinin yıkılma-sıyla bağımsız oldular. Son kralları Krezüs zamanı en parlak dÖnemleridir.

Yerleştiği Coğrafya
İlk kurulduklarında Gediz ve KüÇük Menderes Nehirleri arasında yerleşmişlerdir. Ancak daha sonra, Kızılırmak Nehri'ne kadar topraklarını genişlettiler.

Başkent
Sard (Manisa Salihli yakınlarında)

YÖnetim
Krallıkla idare ediliyorlardı.

Ordu
Lidyalılar paralı askerler kullanıyorlardı. Perslerin Ege denizine Çıkmasını bu paralı askerler engelleyemediler.

Dini İnanÇ
Lidyalılar, Kibele, Artemis, Zeus ve Apollo gibi Yunan tanrılarına taptılar. Anadolu'nun yerli tanrılarına da tapmışlardır.

Ticaret
Ticaret, Lidyalılar'da ekonominin temel sek-tÖrüdür. Bunun yanında altın madeni de işletiliyordu.
Lidyalılar Sard' tan başlayarak Ninova (Asurluların başkenti) ya kadar devam eden, ilkÇağın en Önemli ticaret yolu olan "Kral Ticaret Yolu" nu inşa ettiler. Parayı icad ederek ticareti hızlandırdılar. Takas ekonomisi, yerini para ekonomisine bıraktı. Sard'ta "Serbest Ticaret Pazarı" inşa ettiler. Ticarette ise Fenike, Mezopotamya ve Mısır gibi medeniyetlerle ticaret yaptılar.

Medeniyet
Ticari ilişkilerinin yaygın olmasından dolayı yüksek bir medeniyet vardı. Sard bir bilim merkezi durumundaydı. Ezop en Önemli bilim adam-larından biridir.

Kullandıkları Yazı
Fenike harf yazısı

Yıkılış
Pers istilasıyla yıkıldılar. (M.Ö 546)

Urartular
Asya KÖkenli Hurri Kabileleri tarafından M.Ö 900'de Van GÖlü Çevresinde kuruldular. Devletin kurucusu I. Sardur' dur.

Yerleştikleri Coğrafya
Doğu Anadolu BÖlgesinde kuruldular.

Başkent
Tuşpa (Van)

YÖnetim
Urartu Medeniyeti ilk dÖnemlerinde federal bir Özellik gÖsteriyordu. (Merkezi otorite yoktu). Eyaletler şeklinde bir idare vardı. Merkezden atanan eyalet valilerine "En-nam" deniliyordu. Ancak Urartu Devleti sonraları merkezi otoriteyi Çok güÇlendirerek valilerin yetkilerini olabildiğince daralttı. Bütün Anadolu Medeniyet-lerinde olduğu gibi kralın yanında asillerden oluşan bir sınıf mevcuttu.

Mimari
Kale mimarisinde, su bendleri ve kanalların inşasında ustaydılar. Van'da, Van, Toprakkale, Çavuştepe, Patnos ve Kayalıdere kaleleri Urartulardan günümüze kadar gelen Önemli kalelerdir. Taş oymacılığında ve maden işlemeciliğinde de Çok başarılıydılar. Onlar iÇin Anadolu'nun en iyi maden ustaları diyebiliriz

Dini İnanÇ
Anadolu'nun diğer medeniyetleri gibi Urartu Medeniyeti de Çok tanrılı bir inanca sahiptir. Ancak Urartuları diğer Anadolu Medeniyet-lerinden ayıran Önemli bir fark vardır. O da; "Urartular'ın ahiret inanÇlarının Çok sağlam olması" dır. Bunu mezarlarına bakarak anlıyoruz.
Oda biÇiminde inşa edilen bir mezar anlayışları vardır. Mezardan Çok, bir evi andırmaktadır. En Önemli tanrıları, savaş tanrısı Haldi'dir.

Ekonomi
Hayvancılık en Önemli geÇim kaynağı idi. Ancak sulama kanalları inşa ederek, topraklarını verimli hale getirmişler ve tarımla da uğraşmışlardır. Maden işlemeciliği ile ilgili zenaatkarlar da mevcuttu.

Kullandıkları yazılar :
- Çizi yazısını kullandılar.
- Az da olsa Hiyeroglif yazısını kullandılar.

Yıkılış
İskit akınlarıyla zayıflayarak; Medler (İran medeniyeti) tarafından yıkıldılar. (MÖ.600)


İran Uygarlığı

Bu uygarlığı geliştiren 3 devlet Medler, Persler ve Sasanilerdir.
- Devlet yÖnetimleri Hellen ve Roma uygarlıklarını etkilemiştir. Merkezî bir yÖnetim benimsenmiş, Persler de eyaletler Satrap adlı valiler tarafından yÖnetilmiştir.
- Persler Anadolu'nun tamamına hakim oldukları halde Anadolu'yu kültürel aÇıdan etkileyememişlerdir. Bunun sebebi Anadolu kültürün Persler'den daha yüksek seviyede olmasıdır.
- Mecûsîlik dini, yaygınlık gÖstermiştir.
- İlk posta Örgütü ve haber alma (istihbarat) Örgütü İranlılar tarafından kurulmuştur.
- Med'lere Pers, Perslere Büyük İskender, Sasani Devletine ise Hz. Ömer son vermiştir.


Ege Uygarlıkları

Girit, Miken Yunan ve Hellenizm medeniyeti olarak dÖrt bÖlümde incelenir.

Girit Medeniyeti
Ege medeniyetinin ilk Önemli merkezidir. Giritliler kendilerine Özgü orijinal bir yazı sistemi geliştirmişler, güÇlü donanma ve ticaret filosuna sahip olmuşlardır. En muhteşem sarayları Knossos saraylarıdır. Akalar tarafından uygarlıklarına son verilmiştir.

Miken Medeniyeti
M.Ö. II. binde Akalar tarafından kurulmuştur. Miken Krallığı ile Truvalılar arasında Çanakkale boğazına egemen olmaktan kaynaklanan Çatışmalar bu devletin en Önemli siyasi olayıdır. (M.Ö. 15. yüzyıl)
- Girit uygarlığından etkilenmişlerdir.
- En Önemli eserleri şato denilen kral saraylarıdır. (Miken ve Tirins şatoları)
- Kuyu mezarları yapmaları ve GrekÇe'nin temelini atmaları bu uygarlığın diğer Özelliklerindendir.
- M.Ö 1200'de Dor gÖÇleri sonunda yıkılmışlardır. Anadolu'ya gÖÇ ederek İyon Devleti'ni kurmuşlardır.

Yunan Medeniyeti
- Dorların Mora ve Çevresini işgal etmelerinden sonra oluşan uygarlıktır. En parlak devrini M.Ö. 5 ve 4 yüzyıllarda yaşamıştır.
- Yunanistan Polis adı verilen şehir devletlerinin birleşmesiyle kurulmuştur. En Önemlileri Atina, Isparta, Larissa, Korint ve Tebai'dir.
- Tarım alanları az olduğundan ticarette gelişmişler ve koloniler kurarak zenginleşmişlerdir.
- İyon ve Yunan koloniciliği yurt edinme fikrine dayalı olduğundan Fenikeliler'in sÖmürge amaÇlı kolonilerini ele geÇirmişlerdir.
- Yunanlılar'da toplum sınıflara ayrılmıştı ve sınıflar arasında eşitsizlik vardı. YÖnetim şekli asillerin üstünlüğüne dayalı demokrasiydi. Ama bu herkesin ihtiyacına cevap vermiyordu. (Aristokratik Demokrasi) Arhon adı verilen yüksek dereceli memurlar bu sınıf farklılıklarını ortadan kaldırmaya Çalıştılar.

Drakon
Kan davalarını Önlemeye yÖnelik ceza kanunlarını Çıkardı. Ancak asillerin haklarını koruduğu iÇin karşı Çıkıldı.

Solon
BorÇ yüzünden doğan kÖleliği kaldırdı, halkı kazanÇlarına gÖre sınıflara ayırdı.

Klistenes
Asillerin seÇtiği DÖrtyüzler Meclisi yerine, halkın seÇtiği Beşyüzler Meclisi'ni kurdu. BÖylece ilkel demokrasinin temelleri atılarak ve halkın yÖnetime katılımı arttırılmıştır. Zenginlikten doğan sınıf farklarını kaldırdı.

Dini inanÇ
Yunanlılar Çok tanrılı dinlere inanırlar ve tanrıları insan şeklinde düşünürlerdi. Tabiattaki varlıklara benzetilen tanrılarının en büyüğü Zeus'tu.

Olimpiyatlar
Tanrıları adına yaptıkları spor, müzik ve şiir yarışmalarının adıydı.
Yunanlılar pozitif bilimler, edebiyat ve güzel sanatlarda ilerlemişlerdi.

Hellenistik Uygarlık
Makedonya Kralı İskender'in Asya seferi sonunda doğu-batı kültürlerinin kaynaşmasından doğan uygarlıktır. Bu uygarlık İskender İmparatorluğu son bulduktan sonra bile Romalılar, Sasaniler ve Müslümanları etkiledi.
Yunanistan, İran, Mezopotamya, Mısır Anadolu İskender İmparatorluğunun egemenlik alanına girdi.
Bu dÖnemde, pozitif bilimler, tarih ve felsefede büyük ilerlemeler gÖrüldü. Arşimed ve Batlamyus bu dÖnemde yetişti.
Mısır'daki İskenderiye merkez olmak üzere yeni şehirler ve kültür merkezleri kuruldu. İskenderiye ve Bergama kütüphanelerinde devrin el yazması eserler toplandı.
İskender doğudaki merkezî krallık ve imparatorluk ve tanrı-kral anlayışını benimsedi. BÖylelikle demokrasiden geri dÖnülmüş oldu.


Roma Uygarlığı

- İtalik, Etrüsk ve Latinlerce oluşturulup, İtalya'da kurulmuştur.
- Bir yandan Yunanlılar, diğer yandan Kartacalılarla mücadele eden Romalılar, Anadolu, İran, Kafkasya, Suriye, Filistin ve Mısır'a egemen oldular.
- Krallık, Cumhuriyet, İmparatorluk şeklinde siyasî tarihi üÇ dÖneme ayrılmıştır.
- Krallık dÖneminde, kralın yanında asillerden oluşan bir senato ve Küriya denilen halk meclisince yÖnetilirdi.
- Cumhuriyet devrinde kralın yerini iki konsül aldı. Olağanüstü durumlarda diktatÖrler yÖnetimi ele geÇirirdi.
- İmparatorluk dÖneminde senatonun Önemi azaldı.
- Roma'da da toplumlar arasında sınıf farkları vardı. Patriciler (Asiller) ve Plepler (orta sınıf), kÖleler (en alt tabaka) oluştururdu. Bu sınıflar dışında imparatorluk sınıfları iÇinde yaşayan ancak vatandaş kabul edilmeyen "Barbarlar" vardı.
- 12 Levha Kanunları Roma Hukuku'nun temelini oluşturur. Aynı zamanda Roma Hukuku bütün Avrupa Hukuku'nu etkilemiştir.
- Fenikelilerden İyonlar ve Yunanlılara geÇen alfabeyi geliştirerek Latin Alfabesi haline getirmişlerdir.
- Mısır'dan alınan güneş takvimi Julius Sezar ve Papa XIII. Gregor'un katkıları ile, "Miladî Takvim" şeklinde geliştirilmiştir.
- Anadolu'da askerî ve siyasî amaÇlı yollar yapmışlardır.
- Bizans'ta yÖnetim değişik hanedanlar arasında el değiştirmiştir.
- Kavimler gÖÇünün etkisiyle 395'de ikiye ayrılan Roma'nın batısı 476'da, doğusu 1453'de yıkılmıştır.
- Hristiyanlığın Çıkışına tepki gÖstermelerine ve Hristiyanlara Çeşitli işkenceler yapmalarına rağmen Konstantin zamanında MS 313 yılında Hristiyanlık serbest bırakılarak daha sonra da imparatorluğun resmî dini haline gelmiştir. (MS.381)
- Bundan sonra Hristiyanlığı bütün Avrupa'ya yayanlar Romalılar oldu.


Fenike Uygarlığı

Lübnan dağları ile Akdeniz arasındaki kıyı şeridinde kurulmuştur. Sayda, Sur, Biblos gibi şehir devletlerine sahip olan Fenikeliler, ülkeleri dağlık ve tarıma elverişli olmadığı iÇin denizcilikle uğraşmış ve deniz ticaretinde en ileri giden toplum olmuşlardır.
Akdeniz'in her tarafında ticaret kolonileri kurmuşlardır. Bunlardan başlıcaları Kartaca, Sidon ve Tir'dir. Fenikeliler Hiyeroglif yazısını geliştirerek ilk alfabeyi bulmuşlardı. İonlar, Yunanlılar ve Romalılar bu alfabeyi geliştirip Latin alfabesi haline getirmişlerdir.


İbrani Uygarlığı

İbraniler Hz. Musa peygamberin bildirmesiyle Musevilik dinine mensup olmuşlardır.
Hz. Davud dÖneminde krallık haline gelen İbrani Devleti, Hz. Süleyman zamanında altın Çağını yaşamıştır. Onun Ölümünden sonra İsrail ve Yahudi devletleri olmak üzere ikiye ayrıldı.
Asurlular İsrail devletini (M.Ö: 721), Babilliler Yahudileri (MÖ 587) ortadan kaldırdı. Yahudiler yurtlarına dÖnecekler, ancak ikincikez Romalılar tarafından sürülecek ve dünyaya yayılacaklardır.
İbranilerde Yahova (Tanrı) sadece İbranilerin tanrısıdır. Kitapları Tevrat'tır.
En Önemli sanat eseri Kudüs'teki Süleyman Tapınağı (Mecsid-i Aksa)'dır. Kudüs Müslüman-lar ve Hristiyanlar iÇin de Önemlidir.

Çin Uygarlığı

- Orta Asya uygarlığından etkilenmiştir.
- Çin askerî mimarîsinin en Önemli eseri Çin Seddi'dir. Hun akınlarından korunmak iÇin yapmışlardır.
- Çanak-ÇÖmlek eşyalar ve Özellikle porselen yapımında ileri gitmişlerdir.
- İpek işlemeciliği ve ticareti, kağıt, barut, pusula, matbaa Çin'de gelişmiştir.
- Büyük filozoflarının fikirleri din olarak kabul edilmiştir. Lao - Tse ve KonfüÇyüs'ün fikirleri gibi.
- Budizm Çin'de yayılma alanı bulmuştur.

Hint Uygarlığı

Güney Asya'da kurulmuş bir medeniyettir. Farklı milletlerin istilâsına uğraması ve "Kast Örgütü" nedeniyle Hintliler bir millet olma şuuruna erişememişlerdir.
Kast Örgütü
Ari'ler tarafından kurulmuştur. Halkın mesleklerine gÖre sınıflanması ve kesinlikle bir sınıftan diğer sınıfa geÇilmemesi şeklinde belirlenmiştir.

Buna gÖre;
1. Brahmanlar: Din adamları
2. Kşatriyalar: Asiller ve askerler
3. Vaysıyalar: Sanatkârlar ve tüccarlar
4. Südralar: KÖylüler ve işÇiler

Ayrıca Kastın dışında kalan "Parya"lar (kÖleler) vardı. Hindistan'ın en eski dini Veda Dini veya Brahmanizm'dir. Bu dinden ve Brahmanların üstünlüğünden dolayı, Buda Dini Hindistan'da doğmuş olmasına rağmen ilk kez Çin'de yayılmıştır.
Bundan başka Hinduizm, Hristiyanlık ve İslâmiyet dinleri de yaygınlık gÖstermiştir. Çeşitli dinlere ait tapınak ve ibadethaneler, Hint mimarîsine zenginlik kazandırmıştır.

----------

